# New Labels



## Runningwolf (Feb 18, 2010)

These are a couple labels I made last night with The Avery software. I put them on the bottles tonight but did not put the capsules on yet so I did not take pictures of the bottles. I had to photograph the labels to post them on here because you can not view the labels without having the program. The only downside of Avery, unless if someone else knows how to post them.


----------



## Tom (Feb 18, 2010)

Neat !
How did you get a stone the shape of Africa?
Like both !


----------



## BobF (Feb 18, 2010)

cool stuff


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 18, 2010)

Tom said:


> Neat !
> How did you get a stone the shape of Africa?
> Like both !



I will PM you


----------



## Green Mountains (Feb 18, 2010)

I love label making, only thing better is the wine making.

Nice stuff.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 18, 2010)

Is it too much of a secret to tell us how you got this shaped rock?


----------



## IQwine (Feb 18, 2010)

wonder what other states or countries he's been hiding from us


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 18, 2010)

IQwine said:


> wonder what other states or countries he's been hiding from us



you can always take the wine out of the country but you can't take the country out of the wine.

Google is a real good search engine for pictures


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 18, 2010)

Green Mountains said:


> I love label making, only thing better is the wine making.
> 
> Nice stuff.



I really believe we have two separate hobbies. Wine making and the other is label making. I am making a WE White Zinfandel for some friends of mine and I found a picture of their daughter on Face Book they haven't seen yet. She goes to school in California at Berkley and was doing a project down in Guatemala. Her friend posted a picture of her swinging on a grapevine. Her parents don't have face book so they haven't seen the picture yet. It will be a pleasant surprise for them.


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice work Dan. I have said before, and I will say it again. I enjoy seeing everyones labels as much as I do hearing about their wine. I haven't played much with this Avery software but seems to be a great way for the average person to create a nice label. You have proved it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 19, 2010)

Ooooh AAAAh 

Ok Dan,

Maybe you should look for a job doing graphic design? Nice labels.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 19, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Nice work Dan. I have said before, and I will say it again. I enjoy seeing everyones labels as much as I do hearing about their wine. I haven't played much with this Avery software but seems to be a great way for the average person to create a nice label. You have proved it.



Thanks Troy, from just an "avarage guy"!


----------



## arcticsid (Feb 19, 2010)

An Average Avery Advocate, try saying that three times fast! How were you able to have text on top of the backround, will Avery support Layers or did you rin it through the printer more than once?


----------



## wyntheef (Feb 19, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I really believe we have two separate hobbies. Wine making and the other is label making.



Time for a 'label viewing party' Dan? . 

ps. nice work on the labels.

steve


----------



## deboard (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice Labels!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Everyone. Steve, since when do we need an excuse for Party. You're welcome anytime.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Feb 20, 2010)

i could only imagine what a party of all the winemakers on this forum would be like. somehow i think the police would be involved. lol


----------

